# How to insert google ad in forum ?



## pop143 (Jul 20, 2006)

hi

can we insert google adscript inside a forum..???

have anybody done that..??

or atleast top of the php index page..? can we do that..??

reply


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

Its been done at many forums including this one. You can also see *forum.techspot.in. You will have to dig a little. Login as Administrator in vBulletin. Go to Styles & Templates and Edit Templates. Expand the templates and find the right one to edit. Mostly its the SHOWTHREAD one. Its time consuming and tedious job to find the right template. Thats the biggest problem is vBulletin. It has too many things!


----------



## pop143 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Its been done at many forums including this one. You can also see *forum.techspot.in. You will have to dig a little. Login as Administrator in vBulletin. Go to Styles & Templates and Edit Templates. Expand the templates and find the right one to edit. Mostly its the SHOWTHREAD one. Its time consuming and tedious job to find the right template. Thats the biggest problem is vBulletin. It has too many things!



thanks a lot..!



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Its been done at many forums including this one. You can also see *forum.techspot.in. You will have to dig a little. Login as Administrator in vBulletin. Go to Styles & Templates and Edit Templates. Expand the templates and find the right one to edit. Mostly its the SHOWTHREAD one. Its time consuming and tedious job to find the right template. Thats the biggest problem is vBulletin. It has too many things!



canu give me a free hosting server address for this vbulletin forum..where it is correctly working..

in my ueuo.com....the page is not showing only a starting line code is shown..and it stuck up there...


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

See, have you tried zeeblo? Or you can even try my free hosting offer.

All that you need is PHP and MySQL to run vBulletin. It doesn't matter whether its Windows hosting or Linux hosting.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

hey tux vbulletin is paid na...
have u purchased it and installed urself.. pls gimme the addy


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

"I" haven't purchased it "we" have purchased it  We have shared costs.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> See, have you tried zeeblo? Or you can even try my free hosting offer.
> 
> All that you need is PHP and MySQL to run vBulletin. It doesn't matter whether its Windows hosting or Linux hosting.



account signup in zeeblo are closed...my ueuo.com hosted forum is not properly downloading...with my isp..but i can get it it neat through a proxy web..!

ya...its working inside 4proxy.com....so bad..!!

plz help me..!!  give me anyother cpanel php5 mysql DB free hosting webs..!

thanks


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

*www.catch-free.com

*www.igb.net


----------



## pop143 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> *www.catch-free.com
> 
> *www.igb.net



igb.net is k...seems have 2 do some posts there..

how can i run a server of my own..!! on my P 4. 1.8 ghz,40gb,256mb ram like they do..??? for me alone..

i want all the features php,sql etc..to be installed on my own systemm.??

wot softy 2 download..??

plz give me the basics of running a web server.!

i lost interest on other 3rd party servers..if u use anya and say its best..and easy tell me plz..!! ie:free it shud be..!

-thanks.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

Hosting your own site! with all possible scripting supports

But if you are even a little serious about the site, don't try to host it on your home machine. You will spend more for lesser features and slower connections. Look for free or paid shared hosting.



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> i lost interest on other 3rd party servers


 Any reason for this to happen?


----------



## pop143 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

they r too slow..having limited databases....and sometimes..from my isp..am not even able 2 see my own webpage of the forum..!

moreover i use computer more than 12hrs.... so let it be....inm y computer..for fast acces..rather than ftp mb wastage....if i can build on my pc..a good , neat working web...than later i can find any good free hosting web..and upload it..

and just change the feding url addres alone..!!

hey tuxfan and all others.., i specially thank u , for answering my queries..!

yet i dint try dynamic ip hosting and port fwding.let me ry and say..!

<i donno whether i have 2 start a new thread for asking this question or not>

what other services other than google adsense..giving the sponsorsip for clicking ads..????

plz reply..???

thanks bye


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

ads for forumer are not allowed. if u put google ads, they will delete ur account. so if u r using forumer, pls dont put google ads.

u might like to try
*www.frihost.com if u r looking for phpBB or IPB. they dont allow vBulletin.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*



			
				saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> ads for forumer are not allowed. if u put google ads, they will delete ur account. so if u r using forumer, pls dont put google ads.
> 
> u might like to try
> *www.frihost.com if u r looking for phpBB or IPB. they dont allow vBulletin.




seems these google guys are tough guys 2 deal with..!! k. can we put ads in phpBB or IPB forums..???


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> they r too slow..having limited databases....and sometimes..from my isp..am not even able 2 see my own webpage of the forum..!


I guess, you have only seen bad ones. Come I will give you a free demo of what I offer.  Do you have a domain name registered? Can you change its DNS? I will give you 50MB to try out for a month on XEON 3GHz server with unlmited MySQL, unlimited POP3, cPanel, etc. Have a look at it, get familiar with cPanel (IMO the best control panel). You can then continue or host wherever you want. No obligations.



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> moreover i use computer more than 12hrs.... so let it be....inm y computer..for fast acces..rather than ftp mb wastage....if i can build on my pc..a good , neat working web...than later i can find any good free hosting web..and upload it..


Ok its on for 12 hours but what about the other 12  you lose mails and visitors!! Thats 50% downtime at least!

I (and many others) guarantee 99.9% uptime (which is average downtime of just 1 min and 30 seconds per day).

And you seem to be little confused about web-site development process! All sites are developed offline and not online. You seem to be still in development stage so you are right in trying to develop on your machine. And for that you don't need a full fledged server! Install Apache, PHP, MySQL. Have a look at XAMPP and Easy PHP. These are some of the tools used to develop web-sites offline. Then they are uploaded to the server. While the development is still on, the site is hosted on a server for emails at least.



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> hey tuxfan and all others.., i specially thank u , for answering my queries..!


You are welcome mate 



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> what other services other than google adsense..giving the sponsorsip for clicking ads..????



You can try Bidvertiser. They even pay by paypal and minimum amount is $10 rather than $100 as is the case in adsense. But your site needs to be a little more popular before people will bid for adspace on it 



			
				saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> ads for forumer are not allowed. if u put google ads, they will delete ur account. so if u r using forumer, pls dont put google ads.


*THATS WRONG*!! We have put ads in forums and google has no problem with that! Why should they have? All they want is more eye-balls and clicks on the ads! We can put them in any forum whether it be vBulletin, phpBB, IPB, etc.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Insert google ad in forum*

I am currently trying ...later post my experiences..thanks for a detailed info..!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> THATS WRONG!! We have put ads in forums and google has no problem with that! Why should they have? All they want is more eye-balls and clicks on the ads! We can put them in any forum whether it be vBulletin, phpBB, IPB, etc.



u have mistook it i think. he said that add on free forum hosting site:www.forumer.com are not allowed


----------



## pop143 (Jul 22, 2006)

Can we put other ads in the page, where we r displaying google ads..? any rule like that..not 2 show other ads in the page...????

bcoz i dont think google , i can generate 100$ that much easy..any site u recommend how 2 genertae money fast..???

BTW,,,how much safe in PAYPAL acc.?? do anybody have it..??
ya, i heard its easy 2 signup with an email id.
wot r the policy and consequences,,..??

any bad experiences from anybody..?? i heard there is some strict rule if balance goes negative...when will it happen..??

wots the charge/annual fees i shud pay for paypal acc..???

do anybody know..??

thanks.

bye..!!

oops..no reply stilll..have 2 put in a aseperate thread....plz dont mind admin..!


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 23, 2006)

I am using a paypal account and some more people are using as well without any trouble. How can the account go in -ve balance? They will not let that happen . There are no annual charges. Why don't you visit their site and read thru their FAQs, etc?

For the starter, there are 3 types of paypal accounts:

*For the online buyers*. When you have to make payment thru CC,  you don't trust the site and they provide a facility to pay thru paypal, then you can use your CC to pay thru paypal. In this case, all it does it hide your CC number from the site and still let it receive payment from you 
*For the occassional sellers*. Just in case you need to receive money from someone occassionally, you can let them deposit it into your paypal account. You can later use that credit to pay or make paypal send a cheque to you.
*Merchants*. Instead of some other payment gateway (like CCAvenue, 2CheckOut, ICICI, etc.) you can use paypal's facility. Like all others, they charge some commission for this and there are no annual charges. I think paypal is the cheapest in terms of fees.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 23, 2006)

hmm..seems paypal easy and k; am not using any CC. just me wanna have acc in paypal...and put money that i earn through online 2 that (can i do that..?)

so that ill purchase something from ebay with that...!!

i have 2 look for ad agencies who will put money in $$ into my acc....i heard..
1-3 $ instataneously we can get deposited in the paypal acc..from other ad clicking accs....

u have any idea on that mr.tuxan.??


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 23, 2006)

You can have a paypal account without a CC, but it will remain an unverified account. Thats not a hugh disadvantage, but just pointing it out.

No online ad server will deposit small amounts like $3 directly in your paypal accounts. The best I have seen so far is Bidvertiser that I have already mentioned a few posts ago. It even deposits amounts as small as $10 into your paypal account!

Google adsense doesn't put money in your paypal account. It sends a cheque once you collect $ 100. BTW, you can also have a look at Wallet365 by Times Group. Its trying to be Indian paypal


----------



## ahref (Jul 23, 2006)

wallet365 is new service, and It has yet to become popular. If you earn by providing service to foreign companies, then paypal is the best I think.


----------



## valtea (Jul 25, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> I am using a paypal account and some more people are using as well without any trouble. How can the account go in -ve balance? They will not let that happen . There are no annual charges. Why don't you visit their site and read thru their FAQs, etc?
> 
> For the starter, there are 3 types of paypal accounts:
> 
> ...



I dontr have a cc NOR MY BANK OFFER online banking. I have signed up for a paypal account at it seems i cannot receive money unless i give my banking details (since my bank is not an online bank) any alternative?


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 25, 2006)

You don't need a bank account to use paypal! I have never given my bank details there. But unless you have a CC, your account will remain an "unverified" account. But for receiving money, that shouldn't matter. After you collect some specified amount of funds in your account, paypal will even send you a cheque.

Why don't you spend some time with their FAQs?


----------



## khin007 (Aug 18, 2006)

hi ,

if u have a vbulletin or phpBB, i can integrate adsense on it .Feel free to Pm me


----------



## minniawochat (Oct 11, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> You can have a paypal account without a CC, but it will remain an unverified account. Thats not a hugh disadvantage, but just pointing it out.
> 
> No online ad server will deposit small amounts like $3 directly in your paypal accounts. The best I have seen so far is Bidvertiser that I have already mentioned a few posts ago. It even deposits amounts as small as $10 into your paypal account!
> 
> Google adsense doesn't put money in your paypal account. It sends a cheque once you collect $ 100. BTW, you can also have a look at Wallet365 by Times Group. Its trying to be Indian paypal


   *www.wallet365.com is the biggest joke of corporate World I think   *www.wallet365.com is irresposible service provide & Mr Amitaab is used as BAKARA for this service  You can't add Money to ur account then how can u send money to anyone ? I talked to Mr Neeraj he said (4 month ago ) that service will up in one week  But it is till the time of posting there is is not showing the add funds in menu   Also They create account with wrong PAN numeber + Gender  Enjoy Indian Service


----------

